# 1966 Tempest - Conversion to 2 Door



## Dual Tempests (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone ever thought of converting a 4 door 1966 Tempest Post car to a 2 door post car? I would think that all you would need to do is move the pillar back, get some 2 door sedan doors, and weld away. I did a post on the same topic for a 1964 a few years ago and decided not to convert it do to the major difference in the rear window on a 1964 sedan (kinda flat). But a 1966 has a nice sloped rear window and could look pretty cool. Thoughts. I attached a few pictures of what I am thinking of. Thanks to all.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey look, 2 door post Tempests are not that hard to find. So, why would you be thinking about doing this? Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Joe, the wheelbase is different, as is the frame, I believe. Way too much work.....and doubtful outcome. Get a two door.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have seen the back doors welded and then smoothed over to make it look like a 2 dr, but yeah, you'd be better off to buy a 2 door.


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

I think it's a cool idea, it would definitely make people in the know about Pontiacs take a double take. I thought that the 2 door and 4 door cars use the same wheelbase and frame (possibly some slight differences such as 4 door cars and station wagons using a heavier gauge steel, however still the basic same dimensions)
However, I think the major problem is you would not be able to use a 2 door sedan set of doors because I think all 4 door and station wagon cars use a slightly taller roof line than two door cars (hardtop or sedan). They use different, taller windshields and taller vent window assemblies so you would then have to fabricate custom door frames for the sourced two-door doors not to mention totally custom glass to fill the taller door frame. 
I don't know much more than that and I'm not totally sure, but maybe there's a tall 2 door A body car you could source the "tall" 2 door glass from. (chevelle?, Olds? Buick?)


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

as an exercise in body fabrication this would be a great learning/practice experience because the problems you will run into will require some creative thinking. Anything CAN be done if you have the time but my question would be why? After all that work you have a 2 door post Tempest and how many people will be able to tell that at one time it was a four door?


----------

